# iPhone 3G



## Herald (Jun 13, 2008)

iPhone 3G

I passed on the iPhone last year because it was on the EDGE network. The new 3G iPhone is a must have. Problem is that I can't afford it. Actually I should say I _couldn't_ afford it. I sold my Blackberry Curve 8310 on Ebay yesterday and made enough to buy the iPhone when it comes out on July 11th.

Woo Hoo!!


----------



## turmeric (Jun 14, 2008)

I gave my ancient Zire PDA to someone at school the other day. I have two computers and a cell phone, why do I need a PDA? I wouldn't mind a Blackberry though.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm about ready to throw my buggy Treo into a deep hole! It seems to freeze up at the most inopportune times and require lots of reboots. I'm contemplating going the direction of brother Bill.


----------



## Beoga (Jun 14, 2008)

I really want an iphone. The purchase of the iphone wouldn't kill me. It is the extra $30 a month for the data plan that would kill my college budget.


----------



## danmpem (Jun 14, 2008)

Beoga said:


> I really want an iphone. The purchase of the iphone wouldn't kill me. It is the extra $30 a month for the data plan that would kill my college budget.


----------



## Herald (Jun 28, 2008)

How many PB'ers have the iPhone? 

Apple is coming out with their Mobile Me. It's a bundled package that includes push email and the ability to sync with Outlook in a non-enterprise platform. I just came back from the AT&T store where I played with the current iPhone for 30 minutes. It really is a great internet device. I have used a Treo, Blackberry and Windows Mobile 6.0 on 3G and EDGE and none of them can do what the iPhone does for mobile web. The only reservation I have about the iPhone is the electronic keyboard. I don't know if I will be able to get used to it and type as fast as I do on my Motorola Q 9h. Anyone have experience with the iPod keyboard?


----------



## Hippo (Jun 28, 2008)

I use the ipod "touch" which is basically an iphone without a phone, but you do get the touch screen, wifi and internet connectivity (through wifi). It is a really nice machine and great fun (not to mention 32gb).


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 28, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> How many PB'ers have the iPhone?
> 
> Apple is coming out with their Mobile Me. It's a bundled package that includes push email and the ability to sync with Outlook in a non-enterprise platform. I just came back from the AT&T store where I played with the current iPhone for 30 minutes. It really is a great internet device. I have used a Treo, Blackberry and Windows Mobile 6.0 on 3G and EDGE and none of them can do what the iPhone does for mobile web. The only reservation I have about the iPhone is the electronic keyboard. I don't know if I will be able to get used to it and type as fast as I do on my Motorola Q 9h. Anyone have experience with the iPod keyboard?



Bill,

I am going to get my wife an iPhone when it comes out. I am seriously thinking about changing from my Blackberry Pearl to the new 3G iPhone as well. Can you tell me (PM?) how hard it was to sell your Curve, and how much you got for it?

I use the Blackberry now in an BIS environment (I have it push my email to me from several accounts), not a BES environment. I would do the same with the iPhone. Any ifo you have would be appreciated.


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm sure the iPhone has a great web browsing experience, but I don't think that Windows Mobile is too far behind. I am currently using Opera Mobile 9.5, and Skyfire beta, both of which give you full html browsing. Also, Firefox will be making a mobile browser, due to release September 1st.

That being said, I would probably be somewhat interested in the Iphone (I have an 80gb Ipod), but I don't think I could ever switch to At&t and pay their outragous data fees. I'm currently on a Sprint SERO plan, and pay $30/person for my minutes (500 anytime/unlimited nights/weekends/sprint to sprint) PLUS unlimited data. That makes my total bill right at $70 after taxes for both me and my wife. That coupled with Sprints 3G network makes me want to stay with Sprint as long as I can.

As far as phones are concerned, HTC has recently announced the HTC Touch Pro with 288MB RAM/512 ROM/Micro SD slot and a VGA screen (480x640), which sounds pretty awesome to me. Also, HTC has included "TouchFlo 3D" which is the eye-candy interface that the iphone fans love. 

All that to say, I'm sure that the iphone is great, but for now, I'll stick with my Mogul and cheap unlimited data and wait for the Touch Pro later this year. Who knows, I might even wait for WM7 coming early next year!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 28, 2008)

Jeff,

I hear what you are saying, but my experience is somewhat different. I had Sprint for about 2 years (years ago) and hated it. The coverage was abominable. I had even worse experiences with Alltel and T-Mobile. When I am out and about, it never fails that I have coverage where others do not. Sprint and T-Mobile charge less (in my opinion) for a reason. The lack of quality in their network.

Regardless of cost, I would not use anyone but ATT or Verizon now. I can't afford the blind spots and dropped calls, especially away from cities.


----------



## etexas (Jun 28, 2008)

I have an "old" 8 iPhone, I love it! Even edge is not bad, but I hope to get one of the new ones after my contract period with it. Those who want an iPhone, get a "flip" cover, it protects the screen, Amazon has them and probably the AT&T places.


----------

